# Hilfe, ich verzweifele beim Netzwerk bauen



## manumerten (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo leute, nach ausfürlicher Suche hier im Forum hab ich keien ander Lösung mehr als hier rein zu posten
Also, folgendes Problem...
Ich habe Rechner 1 und Rechner 2.
Beide mit WLAN und mit einem (dem gleichen) Router verbunden.
So, jetzt habe ich ersteinmal beide Rechner in eine Arbeitsgruppe "gesteckt"
Hab auch bei jedem Rechner 2 Dokumente freigegeben, zum ausprobieren.
Als erstes habe ich probiert von Rechner 1, Rechner 2 anzupingen.Das klappte.
Das gleiche hab ich dann auch mit Rechner 2 gemahct.Das hat auch funktioniert!
Dann habe ich probiert mir von Rechner 2, die 2 Dokumente von Rechner 1 zu ziehen.Das klappt(e)
Dann hab ich das gleiche wiederum mit Rechner 1 gemacht, aber er konnte sich NICHT die 2 Dokumente von Rechner 2 ziehen.
Ich habe daraufhin die XP-Eigene Firewall von Rechner 2 ausgeschaltet.
Aber es klappt immer noch nich.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll  ?
Kann mir jdm helfen?


----------



## rafemc (2. Dezember 2004)

Was genau klappt denn nicht? Die Dateien auf den anderen Rechner kopieren oder werden die garnicht erst angezeigt, also kein Zugriff auf den Rechner?


----------



## manumerten (2. Dezember 2004)

Also, die Datein von Rechner 2 werden auf Rechner 1 (in der Netzwerkumgebung) NICHT angezeigt!
Allerdings kann ich unter Extras udn dann Netzlaufwerk die freigeschalteten Dateien aufrufen und mir ziehen (hab ich eben heruasgefunden) 
Aber das si auf Dauer zu aufwändig und Stronghold kann man dann auch nich übers Netzwrk spielen


----------



## TobGod (4. Dezember 2004)

Kann es sein, das du auf beiden Rechnern WindowsXP hast und auf mindestens einem das ServicePack2 installiert hast ? Hatte genau dasselbe Problem schonmal und es lag am SP2. Nach einer Formatierung lief alles wieder wie geschmiert.


----------



## manumerten (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich glaube eher nich.
Das einzige was sein könnte. auf dem einen hab ich Xp Media Center Edition und auf  dem anderen Xp Home, also XP Professional und eben XP Home?


----------



## Ultraflip (6. Dezember 2004)

Hast Du nochmals den Netzwerkassistenten von Win durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## manumerten (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo leute.
Ne, hab ich ncih, aber ich hab was rasugefudnen!
Ich kann im Netzwerk spielen
Ich hab eben nen Server bei Rechner 2 geöffnet und kann von Rechner 1 ins Spiel eingriefen alos mitspielen..
Irgdwie komishc, wiel ich krieg imemr noch keien Erlaubnis von Rechner 2 auf Rechenr 1?:confused


----------

